# Guaranteed Gold - 16.1hh cremello TB stallion at stud



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Guaranteed Gold is a 16.1hh cremello Thoroughbred stallion, CSHA (Canadian Sport Horse) Bronze approved stallion, APHA and AQHA listed.










Booking Fee ... $275.00
Stud Fee ....... $1250.00

This will apply for Live Cover breedings (TB mares only) as well as Shipped Semen breedings.










He produces foals that are tall and elegant, with gorgeous heads, fabulous conformation, excellent movement and willing and easily trainable temperaments









(photo credit to ACC Photography!)

Here is a 2008 colt out of an APHA mare:










An Anglo Arab colt at one month old:










A Thoroughbred filly at 2 years of age:










A Thoroughbred colt at 2 years of age:










And a Thoroughbred filly at 10 months of age:










As they reach performance age, they are also excelling in the show ring:










and:










Guaranteed Gold, as a cremello stallion, will 100% produce the guarantee of dilute colours on your foal - either palomino, buckskin or smoky black.

If you have always wanted to produce the foal of your dreams with an interesting splash of colour, contact us now to make that dream a reality!

[email protected] or 519-443-0036


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

He's beautiful! <33 Did he really sire Faux Finish?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

He's gorgeous! I know you stated he would only be bred to thoroughbred mares, however I am curious to know if you would consider breeding him to a quarter horse?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

There's a picture of an anglo-arab filly up there. I think that the live cover is only for TB's but you can ship semen for other breeds?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

As I understand it Thoroughbreds have to be live cover. It says he is AQHA/APHA listed.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Great! Thanks you guys.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

> He's beautiful! Did he really sire Faux Finish?


Thanks! And yes he did ... That combination with Puchi Trap produces fabulous babies every single year ... 



> He's gorgeous! I know you stated he would only be bred to thoroughbred mares, however I am curious to know if you would consider breeding him to a quarter horse?


danastark is correct 

We are stuck with Live Cover for TB mares, but for all other breedings, ist shipped semen instead. He has some really fabulous Appendix youngsters out there. Here are a few of them:









(smoky black colt at 5 months of age)

and this is actually an Appendix grand daughter - by a Guaranteed Gold bucskin TB son named QuickGoldBucks:










And a couple of Mocha - a lovely buckskin Appendix gelding that is 16.2hh and is doing SO well in the hunter ring right now!










and:










So - there are a few examples of what he is producing through the first and second generation out of AQHA mares ... 

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Gah! I wish you were closer! Shipping my TB mare to you from PA would not be worth it =(


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually Nittany, PA isnt a problem at all ... :wink:

Faux Finish is there to foal out, and I meet up with my PA based trainer probably once a month to move horses around so she is coming north up to Syracuse area and I cross the border and meet her there. It then only makes it a 4-5 hour drive for each of us and thats it, so if it was something you were interested in doing, all you'd need to do is get your mare to Jill i8n Bechtelsville, PA and then she can bring her the rest of the way for a very reasonable charge ...

See - wasnt THAT easy to solve?! :wink:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Can I just say what fantastic horses you have and bred. If I had the money then I would definitely be thinking about importing one of them. I love the fact you've bred for quality and got lucky that the quality has come with those beautiful colours.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Gorgeous stud and babies. Beautiful.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha...it was easier when it was just a pipe dream!! If I win the lottery then I will definitely be giving you a call! Do you think you'll still be with this trainer next spring? I definitely want to breed her in the spring of 2011.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow I love the colors of him babies. They are so beautiful!


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Lis!  HUbby is originally from England and keeps saying we should go back there to live and then I look at the price of farms, and hay and bedding and EVERYTHING and tell him we'd be crazy to go back there! I dont know how you guys afford it to be very honest. Your costs are literally double to what we pay here in every single area ... 

Nittany - Faux Finish wont be with Jill in 2011, but I'm sure I'll have a baby or two down there to show and sell, so you're in luck! 2011 should work equally as well ... Your mare looks gorgeous BTW in that one stall picture. Do you have a body shot of her you can post?

Heromyottb - tell me - PLEASE - those bows were just for Christmas :lol: and you dont make that poor guy walk around looking like that all the time!!! :lol:  :lol:

All of the other horses will make fun of him if you do ... :wink:

Thanks again for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't have any good current confo shots but her conformation is fantastic. She looks dainty but she's really not. She's just not really heavily boned. She's somewhere around 16.0 or 16.1. Not officially sure. Here's some action shots of her =). I think she would throw the most awesome babies but I don't have the money right now to breed her. She's a 2001 mare so I want to break her maiden in the next couple of years. You wouldn't be interested in leasing her to breed her and keeping the baby in exchange for a future breeding would you? hehe. Her registered name is R Mischievous Lady. She's got a pretty nice pedigree too. I just hate the stupid live cover rule for TBs. Everyone on the board should be shot so we can bring AI into the TB registry!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Darn you for posting a pic of a palomino Anglo-Arab! :lol: Now I have a visual of what Zierra's baby would look like!

I have to say at this point, Guaranteed Gold has skyrocketed to the top of my list. I have always been interested in Anglo-Arabs, as I never want to stray from my love for Arabs but I would love something bigger and more athletic. Unfortunately, there is nothing by way of a Thoroughbred in our area I'm interested in and attempting to purchase an Anglo-Arab is harder then pulling teeth.

And we're in Manitoba, so could either do shipped or bring her down! So tempting...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks like such a nice, pleasant, beautiful mare Nittany! But I DONT need any more mares! I just bought 2 more ... ssshhh! ... dont anyone tell hubby ... its a "surprise"! :lol:

OKay MM ... here are more gorgeous Anglo's to tempt you some more! :twisted:










and:










and:










and:










and:










and:










and:










and:










I ADORE the Anglo foals he has produced. They have all kept that exquisitely beautiful Arab head and type, he has added a lot of height to the foals (even out of small mares that are 14.3-15hh for generations, those foals are finishing 15.3 and sometimes 16hh), he is giving them a longer stride and a more substantial body to them as well. I think his Arab crosses rank as my all time favorites - they are all stunningly beautiful!

And I know what you mean about finding a nice Anglo is like pulling teeth. A client wanted a bay sabino Anglo and I looked everywhere for her and there were none to be found. Anywhere at any price. That is also one reason I keep mulling over breeding Faux Finish to Khartoon Khlassic and hope for a dilute sabino Anglo that is 16-16.2hh. I think there would be a fabulous market for that foal if I managed to produce something like that!

So ... have I convinced you yet? :wink: Manitoba is SO close - semen would be overnighted to you and would be there before noon the next day!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh you're an evil soul! Actually, Khartoon has been at the top of my list for some time now. To be frank, the sabino is a bonus, but I really am madly in love with his conformation. He's built like an Arabian should be - sturdy and solid, refined and yet capable of more then being a pasture pet. He's one of my favorite Arab studs on the market right now, I could care less if I even got a solid foal from him.

My dilemma comes in with wanting something leggier and more sport like for awhile now. I love my purebred Arabians dearly, but they are rather small and I would immensely enjoy getting into Dressage and jumping. There are a few Warmblood studs I've considered breeding her to, but they seem to throw more bulk then what I want - that and I've always been a fan of all racy type temperments. I deal best with amped up horses that always have some place to go!

Any future considerations into selling him? I can say with certainty I won't be breeding her for 2010 - not the right setup, not the right financial time in my life and a lot of other factors. But I'm almost definately aiming for 2011. She's 10 years old now and I don't want to be waiting much longer for a foal (maiden).

I've thought long and hard about purchasing, but here in Manitoba we simply don't have the market. They want $5,000 for a green Arabian Warmblood because it's part Warmblood (in your dreams), Anglo-Arabs are non-existant and I do not like what our very small Arabian community has to offer by way of either sales or breedings. So it's definately been a plan I've put extreme thought and consideration into for many years now.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I thought you'd like my motives for posting all of those pictures! :twisted:

No plans at all in selling GG for the forseeable future. I guess if someone came along and made me an offer I couldnt refuse, thats one thing, but he hasnt been stuck out front tied to the mailbox with a "For Sale" sign on him yet ... :lol:

Have we seen a conformation picture of your girl? And how tall is she?

What are your thoughts with breeding Faux Finish to KK? _SUPPOSEDLY_ (from my Arab friends who _supposedly_ know about these things!) the Anglo's that are nice and tall (over 16hh) with the pretty white markings can easily go for $25,000 - $50,000 and if you add in dilute colouring to the mix _supposedly_ the sky is the limit - there are no dilute sabino Anglo's out there for sale at all to even try and figure out what they would be worth!

What do you think? It would sure be a different cross for her and its a market I dont know a whole lot about at all ...


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW!! I think he is one of the most stunning stallions I've ever seen. I really wish I had a mare to breed to him. I'm drooling over his foals as well!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW, your stallion is amazing! All of his offspring there is gorgeous as well. He seems to produce wonderful babies!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

:O im in love! wish my anglo arab was a mare...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I personally think they'd make a fantastic cross. They're probably right - Anglo-Arabs are definately a breed of interest for many people due to the combination of all that stamina and energy, but with the increased height and athletic ability. With the sabino coloring, I think you could have a darn nice foal on your hands. KK offspring are known for athletic ability, not being useless halter offspring, so I think if you're looking at an Arabian cross for a good sporthorse, he's definately a stud to be looking seriously at. I find so many Arabs this days, even the ridden showhorses, are taking on more halter attributes. I love the athletic conformation of KK, and his foals are showing how versatile he is. I'm not a huge fan of Pikhasso, but I believe that's from the mare he was bred to, as WA Outrageous showed the exact same type of conformation as KK. I think bred to a mare like Faux Finish, the foal would be out of this world due to him having a conformation that's actually more like hers then that of your average Arabian.

Anyway, confo shots of my mare - let me know what you think. She definately has flaws, but she's unbelieveable athletic. She shocks people with her very untypical jumping form for an Arabian, and she was free jumped up to 3'9" as a 5 year old (never got a chance to see if she could go higher, she's 14.3hh). We also briefly did some Dressage, and although she hated it, I think she could have been decent at it.









Foal photo









Confo shot as a 5 year old, she's definately matured in her adult years though










First time ever free jumping as a 4 year old









First bath, really awkward confo shot though, she looks a little silly and I don't know why









Sorry so dark, schooling as a 5 year old









Jumping 3'9"









Jumping last summer









Riding this spring 









Bad confo shot this spring









And the chunky monkey this summer looking much heftier then as a 5 year old, LOL

Ok, I'm sorry for all the pics :lol: I was trying to find some that showed confo and some that showed her abilities (I personally think you need to view both when considering breeding) and naturally, I probably ended up going overboard. But there's my girl at a glance!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Guaranteed Gold is at the top of my list when I breed my mare later ( she is only 6 and I am competing her). She is a TB mare and 15hh. Could you take a look at her in my virtual barn ( her name is Nancy Drew) and tell me if you would consider breeding her to GG? Do you think they would be a good match in a few years?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Sorry, just had to correct a typo and it's to late to edit - in regards to Pikhasso and WA Outrageous, I meant to say "as WA Outrageous shows the same conformation as the DAM". They're full brother and sister, and they have the same type hind end I tend to see as leaning more towards a halter horse and so I believe this attribute was from the dam Gladiola Bay. It's not that there's anything terribly wrong with them, they're both fantastic winners, I just tend to think with KK's very powerful hind end, he'd actually produce a better foal when bred to a like mare like Faux Finish.

For example, they have a filly out of Kimono who's showing age now, and showing much more like conformation to KK then the Gladiola Bay foals do. Hence why I'd love a breeding to KK, but I would never personally breed to Pikhasso as I'm not fussy on his dam line.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have seen a lot of this stud, and if I had a worthy mare I would totally breed to him. I think what I like most of about him that he isn't just producing colored babies, and is not just a purdy color stallion, he has actually competed and done stuff and so have his foals.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Your killing me. I need to go rob a bank and overnight my mare to you guys!! haha


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

eventerdrew - she is gorgeous!  I love her beautiful TB "type" and that gorgeous front end and head on her. She is a stellar mover and an even nicer, tight and scopey jumper ... 

Where she is lacking is where a lot of TB mares fall short - she is lighter in her hind end than ideal and as GG tends to put big engines on the foals in behind, it would be a very complimentary cross! Plus he should add some height to the foal as well, keep the same beautiful head and front end that ND has ...

What a NICE mare she is!

MM - your mare is a phenomenal jumper - even for "an Arab!" :wink: Usually (as you probably know) the Arabs dont tend to bascule correctly over a jump - they tend to jump flatter and higher to compensate, but your mare is "WOW!!! :shock:" in the air! All of her mechanics are just perfect! 

In those earlier conformation shots, I was going to say she is flat in the croup (very typical of Arabs in general) and could use some help in that area, but as she has matured (especially in that last picture!) uh ... no ... she is quite substantial on her own in behind and doesnt appear to need any help in that area! (what DO you feed them over there?! :lol: )

In that last photo and in her loose jumping photo's she is a "WOW!!! :shock: " mare. I'd love to see a GG cross with her! 

Thanks QHDragon. Very very much ... 



> Your killing me. I need to go rob a bank and overnight my mare to you guys!! haha


Okay. Get on it then and let me know when she is due to arrive ... :wink:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, Demi does have a small butt  That's why I'm looking for a stallion (mind you, I'm not looking to breed until she is 10 or older, I'm just playing matchmaker now) with a nice sized hind end and some height to get her foal to an ideal size. Thanks for the compliments on her. She's a talented girl!

I'm still keeping GG on the top of my list along with another TB stallion and a Holsteiner stallion


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, now now, don't be afraid to critique her :lol: I'd definately agree she's flatter crouped then I like, it's just that being a chunky monkey tends to hide it nicely! That's pure Manitoba grass baby! Haha, I've had some small issues with her leg in the past couple years - we've essentially come to the conclusion that she has wind puffs and I'm just paranoid, so I kept giving her time off anytime it puffed up (never taken a lame step in her life). So, long story short, she's gotten much to long off and being allowed to fill that porky belly! She's in much better shape now, that last photo was taken early summer and she was worked solid this summer with a wide variety of things.

I've always viewed her hind end is looking a bit weak, but her jumping power is phenomonal, and in her younger days, she was one of the fastest horses around. She's taken Quarter Horses off the line (usually lose if we're sprinting, but pulls out if we're longer) and people are always shocked at how fast she can explode into a gallop. Her dam had the same power, not quite as nice jumping style, but was even faster, I never lost a sprint or distance race on her dam against all sorts of breeds.

Anyway, enough babbling, it's always made me think she'd make a good dam crossed with a sporty stud, but I'd love your honest opinion. It's a crying shame I don't have the resources right now, I could afford the fee and care but unfortunately she's not on acreage right now I would ever in my right mind let her foal on, and boarding elsewhere would get out of my range.

Definately my choice for 2011 though if you think she'd compliment him well!


----------

